# Driving around while waiting for pings



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

If I log my miles when I start/stop the app. But also drive around when I wait for pings wouldn't this seem suspicious if IRS ever audits me since I have no proof to prove it?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> If I log my miles when I start/stop the app. But also drive around when I wait for pings wouldn't this seem suspicious if IRS ever audits me since I have no proof to prove it?


Sometimes we get pings sometimes we don't. Your mileage log is proof backed up by uber records. Now if you drive for a year and log 60,000 miles and one trip a month....that's different! You always need to account for personal mileage. The IRS knows that very few use their vehicle for 100% business. If during the middle of the day you go to pick up your wife or kids and take them home you should account for that as personal mileage. I would guess that the average full time Uber driver has 10 to 20% personal mileage in his/her total miles. If you're honest and keep good records you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Keep records. Keep records. Keep records.

In the event you get audited, don't fabricate a record the night before the audit appointment using the same ink pen for all the entries.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

What do you mean account for personal mileage I don't have to log it do I ? I log all my business trips(well working on it lol). But for my total mileage I will count the miles I got lost, or pax cancelled, or driving around for ping.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> What do you mean account for personal mileage I don't have to log it do I ? I log all my business trips(well working on it lol). But for my total mileage I will count the miles I got lost, or pax cancelled, or driving around for ping.


Say you drove 100 miles for the day total ubering but during lunch you went 5 miles to your barber to get your hair cut. Be sure to only count 95 miles for business that day. 95 miles business and 5 miles personal for that day. Does that help?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes I understand but do I have to record personal miles daily like I do business trips

Also do I need to write down the passengers names? I read a story where IRS denied the persons logs because there was no record of customer names.

I do not have a column in my records for "purpose" should I write something in my records like "ride sharing"


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

IRS says

"Proving business purpose. You must generally provide a written statement of the business purpose of an expense. However, the degree of proof varies according to the circumstances in each case. If the business purpose of an expense is clear from the surrounding circumstances, then you do not need to give a written explanation."

I guess I don't. Yay.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Also do I need to write down the passengers names? I read a story where IRS denied the persons logs because there was no record of customer names.


I'm guessing this was for a business meeting (or lunch, etc.). As you mentioned, no need to record the names for rideshare driving.


----------

